# New Japs



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have picked up a couple of modern Japanese watches recently.

*Citizen "Nighthawk" Eco-Drive pilot's watch, Model BJ7000-52E*.

The watch comes with a high quality very heavy solid link bracelet as standard; it is however probably the most uncomfortable bracelet that I have ever worn. So off with the bracelet and on to a leather strap, it also looks better on leather IMO.










Unfortunately the large size spring bars do not have sufficient clearance from the case to put a Rhino strap on, although you could probably thread a NATO through.

I have a suspicion that only the movement is Japanese made, the bracelet is made in China and possibly the case. The finish is excellent with no sharp edges, lug width 22mm and case diameter 42mm. The movement is a solar powered Quartz Eco-Drive Cal. B877. It has the standard pilot's slide rule with good legibility, it is a lot easier to read than my Breitling B1 for example. What atracted me to the watch was its second time zone readout and the ability to adjust the hour hand to local time without moving the minute hand or stopping the watch; a great function when travelling across time zones.

I have a bit of a problem with the name "Nighthawk" I keep thinking of the 'Allo 'Allo series .. wasn't Nighthawk their radio call-sign?







Paul MrC has the Asian version of this watch Model Number BJ7010-59E that does not have Nighthawk on the dial.

The lume is interesting, it is a pale green but glows bright blue (if anybody knows how they do this let me know please)

Overall impression, a good tool watch with a very uncomfortable bracelet that looks cool on the wrist









*Seiko Alpinist 8F56-00D0, Model SBCJ019 *

I bought this in a sulk after Paul (pauluspaulo) traded his Seiko 40th for Luvwatch's mechanical Alpinist







. Its one of the Seiko Prospex series and I must say it's impressed me. It's my first titanium watch, but not your usual gunmetal grey alloy but a bright polished and brushed combination and very high quality. On the bracelet it felt like an alien on my wrist, titanium is really weird to wear IMO. I have taken it off the bracelet for now and put it on a grey NATO. I will need to break myself in gently with the Ti bracelet


















At 38.5mm diameter it is not a large watch, and looks a bit smaller than it actually is as the saphire crystal is only 31mm diameter. However the lug diameter compensates; curiously they seem to have used 3/4" rather than 20mm or 18mm, still a 20mm NATO fits OK. The movement is a the very clever (IMO) Quartz Cal. 8F56 perpetual calender with a minimum 5-year battery life. The accuracy of this movement is also very good at +/- 4 seconds a month. Although it is analogue it is still quite "gadgety" and of course being me it has a second time zone







. The hour hand can be set in the same way as the Nighthawk, without stopping the watch or moving the minute hand, also the perpetual calender movement has another interesting function; pull the crown out and push it back in after 1 second and the second hand moves in 5 second increments the number of increments gives you the number of years since the last leap-year and also the date wheel rotates to the month number and then returns automatically to the date ... a really cool but useless function







. There is also an internal rotating ring that can be used as a sun compass; not unreasonably it is set up for the northern hemisphere but can be used in the southern hemisphere if you think about it (i.e. N is S etc). The dial is black and has a sheen to it (there is also another version with a luminous dial), the hands are a nice design, the only negative is theat the number batons are a bit too shiny.

Overall thoughts; An unusual but very attractive tough watch with good functions.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice pair there Jot









Shows how much attention I have paid. I haven't worked out how to set the 2nd timezone on my Citizen yet







I was wondering about the lume as well.

Seiko looks good. I saw Pauluspaolo's the other day. Only gripe is they are a bit on the small side for me. Saying that, I made that conclusion on Paul's, which looks smaller than 38mm to me. Being a gadget freak the 'useless' date feature appeals to me though


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

John .

Heres the lume shot of Nighthawk/Asian Model,hope you dont mind Mr.C










Cheers Mal.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John,

Nice watches indeed. I've seen Mr C's Nighthawk (I always thought it was an early Sylvester Stallone film







) and hope to be buying it from him soon (hint







).

I was waxing lyrical yesterday about blowing 800 quid on a Marinemaster - I'm less sure about doing this now unfortunately. It depends if I can scrape the money together - much as I'd hate to sell it so soon after getting it the Alpinist may have to make room for the MM







. I haven't plucked up the courage to put it on the sales forum yet









The Eco-drive I've just sold on the sales forum glows the same blue colour - it's very cool indeed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice lume shot Mal









Paul I found this:

'ALLO 'ALLO THIS IS NIGHTHAWK

At least I will always laugh when I wear it









The Alpinist would fly if you put it up for sale IMO


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great choices John, the Alpinist didn't take long to get to you







looks very good for titanium too, very steel like.

The strap on the Citizen is a great combination and at 42mm is just the right size.

All the best

Derek


----------

